# Rubber Track recommendations



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Due to getting hung up on a stump left by a beaver, I'll have to replace the tracks on my Mustang MTL16 (same as Takeuchi TL130 or Gehl CTL60) compact track loader even sooner than I'd planned. Any suggestions or things to watch out for?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

If i buy tracks again it will be from this company, they seem to be the best out there. http://prowlertracks.com/

This is from the testimonial section and is what impressed me. http://prowlertracks.com/prowler-testimonials.htm


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I ordered from Prowler today. I called and talked to two sellers on eBay (Prowler was one of them). One tried to push a much higher priced track other than the one they had listed on eBay. The guy at Prowler seemed very knowledgeable and suggested a good all-around tread pattern for my needs. And they had a better warranty.

Thanks again.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I ordered the tracks from Prowler via eBay on a Tuesday evening and received them on Friday. It was a bit of a struggle to install them (they weigh approximately 325 pounds each) by myself. It took me about 1-1/2 hours each to install them once I had the tensioning cylinder retracted. The hardest thing was getting the one track that wasn't busted off.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

4 Shill posts in a row on dead threads.....:thumbsup:


----------



## charlie828 (Feb 22, 2009)

Next time you have to change a rubber track, use soapy water for lubrication. The track will slip right on.


----------

